

Someone's Been Using My Facebook Photos to Catfish People for Nearly a Decade - Eric_WVGG
http://www.vice.com/read/someones-been-using-my-identity-to-catfish-people-for-nearly-ten-years-930?utm_source=vicenewsletter

======
PhantomGremlin
Perhaps Facebook could help mitigate stuff like this by embedding metadata
into images. That metadata could then be used to track image origin?

Or maybe Facebook already does stuff like that, but the average person doesn't
know how to access it?

Thankfully I'm too old to appreciate the virtues of Facebook. Now I think I'll
go check if I have any new email. :)

